

Ask HN: Should I create "Optimizely for Mobile apps"? - berzniz

Optimizely created an amazing A&#x2F;B testing tool for web sites. I want to create the same for native mobile apps.<p>I wonder if this is something app developers&#x2F;product-managers need?<p>I&#x27;m a developer of several iPhone apps and I created a framework for myself that allows me to control my apps from a central dashboard.<p>It allows me to change texts, colors, sizes, buttons and test different variations to see what works. I do all this without requiring to plan these tests upfront. That&#x27;s why I think it&#x27;s similar to Optimizely.<p>I&#x27;m planning to realease this as a SaaS under aircontrol.io and I wanted to know if there&#x27;s a market for it.<p>Any tips for going forward?
======
siennaamelia81
Why not you just consider or consult any iPhone application development
company. I hope the below link would give more detailed knowledge for
marketing your app from the initial stage. Also if possible get connected to
some developers.

[http://www.contus.com/iphone-application-
development.php](http://www.contus.com/iphone-application-development.php)
[http://blog.kissmetrics.com/mobile-app-ab-
testing/](http://blog.kissmetrics.com/mobile-app-ab-testing/)

------
dvdand
This is a valid question and potentially great opportunity. But, I would
suggest asking it on other forums as well, especially marketer focused ones,
because those are your potential customers. You might get a better response
and more interest. I would also suggest to make it more marketing focused,
marketers won't care about the framework and how it is deployed.

------
girasquid
There was at one point - Clutch
([http://clutchio.github.io/](http://clutchio.github.io/)) did it and then got
acquired by Twitter. They've open sourced everything though
([https://github.com/clutchio](https://github.com/clutchio)), maybe you can
start researching from there.

~~~
berzniz
Clutch was great! I've used it myself, but you had to create the A/B tests
while coding.

I'm going for a tool that lets you define the test after it was coded. Is that
a big enough differentiator?

------
ivinay
AFAIK, Artisan [http://useartisan.com/](http://useartisan.com/) does that!?

~~~
berzniz
Thanks. I didn't know them. Pretty impressive.

